# Autowatch Ghost



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Do any of the forum members use the Autowatch Ghost product ? Takamo kindly talked me through the features and it sounds like an effective anti theft product even if its not Thatcham Approved. 

I appreciate if they break in for the keys they may come back for the PIN but they won't find out the system is fitted until they try and start the car.

I've seen some positive comments on the Golf R forum - another car that seems to be popular with the thieves these days.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Have a read up about the Autowatch 68HI, very useful if wired into the fuel pump.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Anytime Ian, the Ghost system is the best antitheft system full stop, it's completely undetectable, it can't be blocked, scanned or jammed. It blocks the can system so cloning of keys will be eliminated. The only way your car could get stolen is physically picked up and taken away. Even if a thief came with a full Ecu set its still not starting. Best peace of mind mind money can buy.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I've had an Autowatch 68hi on my R35 since new in 2009.

Works flawlessly and never faulted.

Simple hidden button to deactivate and gives peace of mind that even with keys my car will coast to a halt after 60 seconds of being started.


----------



## WSMGTR (Nov 28, 2011)

I have this also on my car and its brilliant.
Been caught out a few times though by forgetting to press the hidden deactivate button!


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

WSMGTR said:


> I have this also on my car and its brilliant.
> Been caught out a few times though by forgetting to press the hidden deactivate button!


Get your automobile sparky to add an audible warning inside the car as its easy to miss the indicators flashing if you forget to deactivate.


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

besty said:


> Do any of the forum members use the Autowatch Ghost product ? Takamo kindly talked me through the features and it sounds like an effective anti theft product even if its not Thatcham Approved.
> 
> I appreciate if they break in for the keys they may come back for the PIN but they won't find out the system is fitted until they try and start the car.
> 
> I've seen some positive comments on the Golf R forum - another car that seems to be popular with the thieves these days.


Funny you mention that. My Golf R was stolen after thieves broke into my house while on holiday. Looking to buy a GTR as a replacement and the one thing I've been very nervous around is another theft. This Ghost system looks like just the ticket!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> I've had an Autowatch 68hi on my R35 since new in 2009.
> 
> Works flawlessly and never faulted.
> 
> Simple hidden button to deactivate and gives peace of mind that even with keys my car will coast to a halt after 60 seconds of being started.


I have one fitted too. Only issue was the guys I used to fit it, sub contracted it out and then fell out with the guy who fitted it. They don't know what he did and can't figure it out but it's never worked. 

Thankfully it's never been needed


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

misters3 said:


> I have one fitted too. Only issue was the guys I used to fit it, sub contracted it out and then fell out with the guy who fitted it. They don't know what he did and can't figure it out but it's never worked.
> 
> Thankfully it's never been needed


Thats bit of a waste of 300 quid. Cant you get autowatch to provide some manufacturer's support? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

james_barker said:


> Thats bit of a waste of 300 quid. Cant you get autowatch to provide some manufacturer's support?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


It was about £60 iirc. And I bought it June 2009!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

charles charlie said:


> I've had an Autowatch 68hi on my R35 since new in 2009.
> 
> Works flawlessly and never faulted.
> 
> Simple hidden button to deactivate and gives peace of mind that even with keys my car will coast to a halt after 60 seconds of being started.


We use to install them but what we found is that all it takes is one person to clock that you are touching a particular place and its game over, also if you give your car in for a service or some other work they will know where it is. The Ghost is literally bullet proof, the four digit pin code can be changed fairly easily by the owner and it also has valet mode so you can deactivate the system when giving it to a third party, the system will remain deactivated up to 37mph at 3min continuous driving. There are no modules/boxes to find and bypass like on a alarm system or conventional immobiliser. It's a very clever and very small unit(size of a USB stick) so it can be installed literally anywhere in the car.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

If the 68hi is fitted per the manufacturers instructions then there should be a key operated switch fitted under the bonnet which allows the driver to turn it off for servicing etc. 

With regards someone seeing where the button is i would dispute that. Mine is placed in such a place that nobody would see me touching it unless I told them what I was doing.

It's a very simple device that adds an extra layer of security.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Just found an autowatch 68hi in my desk draw that I bought years ago but never fitted.

If anyone wants to buy one, pm me!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

charles charlie said:


> If the 68hi is fitted per the manufacturers instructions then there should be a key operated switch fitted under the bonnet which allows the driver to turn it off for servicing etc.
> 
> With regards someone seeing where the button is i would dispute that. Mine is placed in such a place that nobody would see me touching it unless I told them what I was doing.
> 
> It's a very simple device that adds an extra layer of security.


The Autowatch 68hi does not have any key switch to switch it off or valet mode. It was a good system for its time but its a bulky box which could be easily found and removed or you could stumble on the hidden push button.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> Just found an autowatch 68hi in my desk draw that I bought years ago but never fitted.
> 
> If anyone wants to buy one, pm me!


If you've got the install instructions - i would really appreciate a scan of them!

Could maybe after all these years actually get the thing sorted!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I do, pm me your email address.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

james_barker said:


> Funny you mention that. My Golf R was stolen after thieves broke into my house while on holiday. Looking to buy a GTR as a replacement and the one thing I've been very nervous around is another theft. This Ghost system looks like just the ticket!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


They've tried to steal my Golf as well. Broke into the house but the security put them off. The Mark 6 got very little attention but the Mark 7 is such a good car for the money. I'm very tempted to put a Ghost on both cars or maybe the cheaper product on the Golf which is now nearly 3 years old.


----------



## HUGHS1E (Jan 20, 2015)

So this is not a tracker etc, this is a product to stop it from being stolen in the first place using a set combination of buttons to press before you can start the car? So there is no way a criminal can buy pass it without the combination?

Does it bring your insurance premium down and is recognised as a product to reduce the chance?

How much does this system cost to fit?

Could it be transferred to you next car if you sell it?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Says at the top that it's not an approved product so won't help your insurance.

Correct me if I'm wrong but you have have this facility if you have ecutek already!

I recall that you can prevent it from starting without entering a pin code. I could be completely wrong but I'm sure that's ringing a bell somewhere.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Takamo said:


> Anytime Ian, the Ghost system is the best antitheft system full stop, it's completely undetectable, it can't be blocked, scanned or jammed. It blocks the can system so cloning of keys will be eliminated. The only way your car could get stolen is physically picked up and taken away. Even if a thief came with a full Ecu set its still not starting. Best peace of mind mind money can buy.


Adam/Takamo

The question is, Does it work with the New CKC remote start system..... As in does autowatch ghost, stop the remote start working??


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It would stop the remote start working, I'm almost 100% sure of that.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> It would stop the remote start working, I'm almost 100% sure of that.


Boooooo, shame that. Would be a good feature if they could tally together somehow, as in intrusted devices. and both still work.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Chronos said:


> Boooooo, shame that. Would be a good feature if they could tally together somehow, as in intrusted devices. and both still work.


Not sure because the CKC system is very new so not a 100%sure but I've spoken to Autowatch and they are going to look into for me


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Rab,

Autowatch won't know how the remote start works, but regardless, if it blocks someone who has the key, it's not going to do less for the remote start is it?

It's clear that the ghost blocks engine start by interfering with the canbus until it is told not to.

The only way to tell it not to would be to get the remote start to somehow input the code - it cannot do this, so it's not going to start!


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but you have have this facility if you have ecutek already!


Yes, Valet mode can be enabled via the ecutek settings, and easier via the new obd dongle/iphone app.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Thanks Tin,

So why bother with the Ghost?

I wonder if you can set ecutek to only allow idle up to 1500 rpm?

If so, the remote start could work - let the car heat up but still retain the security of the car being undrivable even if you could somehow bypass the remote start - which you can't, but crucially the remote start could do its thing within the allowed parameters of the ecutek yetg the ecutek security still prevents the car being driven regardless of whether or not you can get past the remote start.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Ok, changed my mind, the valet mode is either off or on and is changed by inputting a pin.

I wonder if ecutek could create exactly what hthe ghost does except that the car defaults to valet mode on all occasions unless the pin is entered.

Valet mode is already user configurable, so you could set it to limit speed to 0 mph enabling it to idle but not drive, or better yet, let them get away from the house at 30mph then start to shut down.

Either way, the pin code is currently used to either enter this mode or exit it, I don't know if it can be auto enabled each time the car is driven and disabled when required.

That would imho be substantially better than the ghost, cost no extra, have no additional hardware, be entirely user configurable, undetectable and potentially make you feel safer that if you want the thieves can drive away (as fast or slow as you like), allowing you to get to safety.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Is the Ecutek linked to a single phone? Just curious as to what would happen if you lost your phone or couldn't charge it but needed to start your car if you had enabled the valet code pin number system.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

No other electronic device can stop the keys being cloned except for the Ghost system, also because it blocks the canbus system then even if a thief came equipped with a complete Ecu set they could still not start the car until the correct code is entered as where with the ecuteck valet mode you could bypass by new Ecu set. Thieves nowadays come equipped with literaly everything. Like I said before it's only going if it's being physically picked up


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Have you tried installing a new ecu in a gtr and then getting it to fire?

Ghost sounds like a great product but since the Ecutek is already there and does the same job but doesn't cost an extra £300 or introduce additional hardware, I prefer that.

Are many gross being stolen through the obd port?

Personally I prefer to let thieves get away, hence 68hi gets my vote.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Adamantium said:


> Have you tried installing a new ecu in a gtr and then getting it to fire?
> 
> Ghost sounds like a great product but since the Ecutek is already there and does the same job but doesn't cost an extra £300 or introduce additional hardware, I prefer that.
> 
> ...


That's fine horses for courses, but most high value / performance cars are being stolen by cloning of keys through the EOBD port. And not only that your assuming that every gtr will be modified and have ecuteck software on it, like in my situation my new car which will be here God willing in eight weeks will be left stock for at least 2yrs of the three years warranty so ecuteck wouldn't be an option, but I hear you it's another security option. That aside how you finding your new beast. I can't wait to get mine it's the longest I've been without a gtr in nearly six years , absence makes the heart grow fonder.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Most high value cars are being stolen by cloning of keys from the OBD?

Around my neck of the woods it's removal of keys from the house and personally I'd rather they got a mile or so down the road rather than them coming back in to force me to reveal any code/start up routine.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

charles charlie said:


> Most high value cars are being stolen by cloning of keys from the OBD?
> 
> Around my neck of the woods it's removal of keys from the house and personally I'd rather they got a mile or so down the road rather than them coming back in to force me to reveal any code/start up routine.


That's why you should have a loaded sorn off under your pillow for when they come back...and then you say" go ahead punk make my day "..... Lol may The Almighty God save us and them from that day.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Until they have one each.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Adamantium said:


> Until they have one each.


Yeah your right better off go for a nice little semi auto and take em out from further away !!!!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Or let them get a bit further away and turn the car off

GPRS GSM GPS Tracker System Car Truck Vehicle Tracking Device Locator TK104 MA86 | eBay


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I've just had a quick look in my stock and I've got 4 Autowatch 68HI in stock if any of you guys are interested in buying £75 each


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Takamo said:


> I've just had a quick look in my stock and I've got 4 Autowatch 68HI in stock if any of you guys are interested in buying £75 each


That's great value for something that I think is a great device.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Takamo said:


> I've just had a quick look in my stock and I've got 4 Autowatch 68HI in stock if any of you guys are interested in buying £75 each


Takamo, Can you put one aside for me please. I may try and come over in the Golf tomorrow to see how it would work.

Regards

Ian


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> That's great value for something that I think is a great device.


Hi there, we met at Anglesey in 09 when I had a red GTR. Did you fit the device yourself ? I'm assuming you did given all the other threads I've seen over the years .

Ian


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Don't forget mine for sale!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

besty said:


> Hi there, we met at Anglesey in 09 when I had a red GTR. Did you fit the device yourself ? I'm assuming you did given all the other threads I've seen over the years .
> 
> Ian


Hi Ian, no I had it fitted by Middlehursts before delivery. I'd certainly do it myself now though - it isn't that tricky by the looks of it.


----------



## gtr.jim (Oct 1, 2016)

I've had an auto watch ghost more or less since I brought my GTR. Great system and easy to use!


----------



## gtr.jim (Oct 1, 2016)

I've had an autowatch ghost more or less since I brought my GTR. Great system and easy to use!


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> Don't forget mine for sale!


Hi Adam, I've had an Autowatch Ghost fitted today. I'm not a tech geek in any way but this system should be the default for the insurers rather than a Tracker. As an owner, I want to stop my car being stolen not expedite its return. The manufacturer sounds like they may be going through the Thatcham process which would be great news as the product is way cheaper than a Tracker.

Its simple to use, they claim there's no way of knowing its on the car, the valet mode is ideal for when you leave it at the dealer. If you don't tell them its on the car then they won't be able to restart it if they take it for a spin. I particularly liked the fact that it now locks the doors after you set off and in a couple of months it will fold the mirrors as well. Apparently cloning won't help the thieves nor will using the OBD route. They can have the keys but no pin means no starting. You push different buttons in the right order to start and if you forget the sequence or break a button there is a supposedly unique master code to get you going.

Love it. I may put it on my other car for peace of mind although that's already 3 years old.

Big thanks to Takamo and his son for fitting the Ghost today. He and his family are die hard GTR enthusiasts and he gets his 17 car on 1 March. He even does a bit of a discount for Forum members.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

besty said:


> Hi Adam, I've had an Autowatch Ghost fitted today. I'm not a tech geek in any way but this system should be the default for the insurers rather than a Tracker. As an owner, I want to stop my car being stolen not expedite its return. The manufacturer sounds like they may be going through the Thatcham process which would be great news as the product is way cheaper than a Tracker.
> 
> Its simple to use, they claim there's no way of knowing its on the car, the valet mode is ideal for when you leave it at the dealer. If you don't tell them its on the car then they won't be able to restart it if they take it for a spin. I particularly liked the fact that it now locks the doors after you set off and in a couple of months it will fold the mirrors as well. Apparently cloning won't help the thieves nor will using the OBD route. They can have the keys but no pin means no starting. You push different buttons in the right order to start and if you forget the sequence or break a button there is a supposedly unique master code to get you going.
> 
> ...


Hi Ian, firstly it was a pleasure to meet you, secondly thank you for your kind words and business. Glad to have been a service to you and hope you have good luck with the beast enjoy it and be safe my friend. Once again thank you the business.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

As someone who has designed and manufactured a module to fold the R35s mirrors id just like to add that mirror folding has nothing to do with canbus so it will require additional wiring.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> As someone who has designed and manufactured a module to fold the R35s mirrors id just like to add that mirror folding has nothing to do with canbus so it will require additional wiring.


Hi there, I started with my non tech caveat and I remember your thread. They tell me that the Ghost can make that work. Takamo or his son are the people to chat to about that..... I'll plead the 5th.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> Hi Ian, no I had it fitted by Middlehursts before delivery. I'd certainly do it myself now though - it isn't that tricky by the looks of it.


I've got a feeling that your not tricky and mine are a bit far apart.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

charles charlie said:


> As someone who has designed and manufactured a module to fold the R35s mirrors id just like to add that mirror folding has nothing to do with canbus so it will require additional wiring.


I was about to text and ask you about that. Was thinking the same thing.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

besty said:


> I've got a feeling that your not tricky and mine are a bit far apart.


lol! Point taken..


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> lol! Point taken..


As an example, I don't use a smart phone so its more like miles....


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

In conjunction with the guys at Autowatch we will be looking into what other additional features could be incorporated into the software on the gtr especially. Initially the Ghost was purely a immobiliser system but with research and development it now offers many benefits and features especially on German vehicles and slowly but surely the features will be updated on the gtrs. Currently it offers total security against the car being driven away, it's the only device which immobilises the vehicle, stops cloning of key/fobs, can't be scanned, blocked, even if you change the Ecu set on the vehicle it still won't be bypassed, completely blocks the EOBD port, it has No fobs/keys/tags or hidden buttons.so even if the scum thief breaks into your house and steals the keys its still not being driven away. It's got valet mode feature so if you give the car in for work /services you don't have to give the code which doesn't compromise the security pin code. A truly unique and amazing piece of technology. It now has the driveaway locking system software on the gtrs as well.


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

Does this system arm automatically every time the ignition is switched off or can you be selective and arm it manually?

My thought process being it would annoy me to have to disarm it each and every time I want to start the car, however, it would be useful if I'm parking and leaving it for a period


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Takamo said:


> In conjunction with the guys at Autowatch we will be looking into what other additional features could be incorporated into the software on the gtr especially. Initially the Ghost was purely a immobiliser system but with research and development it now offers many benefits and features especially on German vehicles and slowly but surely the features will be updated on the gtrs. Currently it offers total security against the car being driven away, it's the only device which immobilises the vehicle, stops cloning of key/fobs, can't be scanned, blocked, even if you change the Ecu set on the vehicle it still won't be bypassed, completely blocks the EOBD port, it has No fobs/keys/tags or hidden buttons.so even if the scum thief breaks into your house and steals the keys its still not being driven away. It's got valet mode feature so if you give the car in for work /services you don't have to give the code which doesn't compromise the security pin code. A truly unique and amazing piece of technology. It now has the driveaway locking system software on the gtrs as well.


Takamo,

Did I understand correctly that the system could be upgraded to fold the mirrors when you park later this year ? The auto locking of the doors is a nice touch although you have to manually unlock them to get out.

Ian


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

maxkirk said:


> Does this system arm automatically every time the ignition is switched off or can you be selective and arm it manually?
> 
> My thought process being it would annoy me to have to disarm it each and every time I want to start the car, however, it would be useful if I'm parking and leaving it for a period


Based on my 1 days experience you have to enter the "pin" every time you want to start the car.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

maxkirk said:


> Does this system arm automatically every time the ignition is switched off or can you be selective and arm it manually?
> 
> My thought process being it would annoy me to have to disarm it each and every time I want to start the car, however, it would be useful if I'm parking and leaving it for a period


Its designed to arm every time the ignition is switched off, it can be put into valet mode which will allow you to drive as long as you wish under 37mph and then it'll remain unarmed and you will not need to re enter the code the next time you start it, but personally if you think that it's too much hard work to press a couple of buttons to protect your pride and joy then it's not for you. Sods law it'll be that time you left it disarmed is when it might get nicked God forbidding of course


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

besty said:


> Takamo,
> 
> Did I understand correctly that the system could be upgraded to fold the mirrors when you park later this year ? The auto locking of the doors is a nice touch although you have to manually unlock them to get out.
> 
> Ian


Autowatch are looking at whatever can be done with the car, so I can't say exactly what being its always being updated, so I'm sure what can be done will be.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

maxkirk said:


> Does this system arm automatically every time the ignition is switched off or can you be selective and arm it manually?
> 
> My thought process being it would annoy me to have to disarm it each and every time I want to start the car, however, it would be useful if I'm parking and leaving it for a period



If you want to know more about the product your welcome to drop me a line and I'll do my best to answer and accommodate your requirements 07973733441


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

Just Googled Autowatch and theor hq is 10 mins from me in the next town. How convenient!  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

james_barker said:


> Just Googled Autowatch and theor hq is 10 mins from me in the next town. How convenient!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


It may be next door to you but it's an aproved dealer only available supply and fit product. Even though we have been an aproved dealer for twenty or so years we had go on extra training to be approved installer for the Ghost system.


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

Takamo said:


> It may be next door to you but it's an aproved dealer only available supply and fit product. Even though we have been an aproved dealer for twenty or so years we had go on extra training to be approved installer for the Ghost system.


Where are you based, serve, lead times? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

james_barker said:


> Where are you based, serve, lead times?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Birmingham


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

maxkirk said:


> Does this system arm automatically every time the ignition is switched off or can you be selective and arm it manually?
> 
> My thought process being it would annoy me to have to disarm it each and every time I want to start the car, however, it would be useful if I'm parking and leaving it for a period


Actually, I've just remembered that there's an app that works / syncs with the Ghost which means that your iphone (or presumably similar) can work as the PIN. Have a look on the website. Apologies I should have mentioned this earlier but I don't use a smart phone....


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

besty said:


> Actually, I've just remembered that there's an app that works / syncs with the Ghost which means that your iphone (or presumably similar) can work as the PIN. Have a look on the website. Apologies I should have mentioned this earlier but I don't use a smart phone....


Yes that's correct that the Ghost can be programmed to work in conjunction with the IPhone but personally I'm not keen on the idea purely because God forbidding if the thief stole your keys and phone which are both valuable to them then he's bypassed your pin in theory. But as always that's another option for those who don't want to be entering a pin code which literally takes 3-4 seconds to do. Cheers Ian forgot to mention that myself.... Lol


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

Takamo said:


> Its designed to arm every time the ignition is switched off, it can be put into valet mode which will allow you to drive as long as you wish under 37mph and then it'll remain unarmed and you will not need to re enter the code the next time you start it, but personally if you think that it's too much hard work to press a couple of buttons to protect your pride and joy then it's not for you. Sods law it'll be that time you left it disarmed is when it might get nicked God forbidding of course


Just to clarify, it's not that I find it "too much hard work to press a few buttons to protect my pride and joy"...it's more that I already have an active tracker subscription, stock alarm/immobiliser, car is garaged, garage is alarmed and I've got CCTV cameras everywhere so the car is pretty well protected already.

I therefore thought it might just be useful to use selectively when out and about.

Consider how it would be on a track day - you might have to punch the code in 15-20 times in a day between different sessions. Despite how much I want to protect my pride and joy, that would get on my tits! :chuckle:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

maxkirk said:


> Consider how it would be on a track day - you might have to punch the code in 15-20 times in a day between different sessions. Despite how much I want to protect my pride and joy, that would get on my tits! :chuckle:


The Autowatch 68hi has a key lock override to disable the functions should you require (hidden usually in the engine bay)

Can the Ghost have a key lock added to it too?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Really sorry but knowing from bad experience how sensitive the canbus is to external sources of data, I'd want yo know exactly how the ghost is working before buying one.

I also want to know how many gtrs are stolen in the UK each year with or without keys.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Adamantium said:


> Really sorry but knowing from bad experience how sensitive the canbus is to external sources of data, I'd want yo know exactly how the ghost is working before buying one.
> 
> I also want to know how many gtrs are stolen in the UK each year with or without keys.


Its simple Adam, it basically tells the cars can system to go deaf until it receives the correct pin code and then it starts to communicate with the cars Ecu, and as for how many cars are stolen without the keys this device will stop them with or without the keys. It's a 100%bullet proof method of preventing the car being driven away with or without the keys.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

maxkirk said:


> Just to clarify, it's not that I find it "too much hard work to press a few buttons to protect my pride and joy"...it's more that I already have an active tracker subscription, stock alarm/immobiliser, car is garaged, garage is alarmed and I've got CCTV cameras everywhere so the car is pretty well protected already.
> 
> I therefore thought it might just be useful to use selectively when out and about.
> 
> Consider how it would be on a track day - you might have to punch the code in 15-20 times in a day between different sessions. Despite how much I want to protect my pride and joy, that would get on my tits! :chuckle:


I appreciate like me you have cctv and immobiliser and alarmed garage and factory alarm system and tracker but unfortunately you can't take your cctv, garage or garage alarm with you when you go out, as for the factory alarm/immobiliser and tracker they can be disabled in a blink of the eye, Thieves can block/jam the tracker using a jammer and bypass the alarm immobiliser if the clone the key. The Ghost CAN NOT be blocked or jammed, it stops keys being cloned, it immobilises the car full can system so even changing the Ecu kit will not help.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Takamo said:


> Its simple Adam, it basically tells the cars can system to go deaf until it receives the correct pin code and then it starts to communicate with the cars Ecu, and as for how many cars are stolen without the keys this device will stop them with or without the keys. It's a 100%bullet proof method of preventing the car being driven away with or without the keys.


Canbus doesn't work like that. You cant tell it to go deaf, its a network of differing and disparate modules communicating over two wires (high and low) and isn't a simple on/off state.

The BCM checks whether the key is present using two internal antennas and if it is communicates to the ECU using canbus.

This unit works by either placing itself physically between the BCM and ECU and filtering the canbus signals until such time that the correct PIN is entered, or by placing itself at the BCM side and filtering the signals from the key antennae to achieve the same.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

charles charlie said:


> Canbus doesn't work like that. You cant tell it to go deaf, its a network of differing and disparate modules communicating over two wires (high and low) and isn't a simple on/off state.
> 
> The BCM checks whether the key is present using two internal antennas and if it is communicates to the ECU using canbus.
> 
> This unit works by either placing itself physically between the BCM and ECU and filtering the canbus signals until such time that the correct PIN is entered, or by placing itself at the BCM side and filtering the signals from the key antennae to achieve the same.


Unfortunately your incorrect, it works exactly as I described because it does not fit in between the wiring like a immobiliser cut would, it's wired into the cars can communication system and basically tells the ecu's to wake up or completely go deaf until it receives the correct pin code/signals. It's a very clever piece of technology and its soo small it can be literally be anywhere in the car, in places you wouldn't dream that a security device would be fitted unlike a alarm system, immobiliser or tracker systems.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Rab, are you sure you know what you are talking about here?

Everyone I know who understands in detail how the canbus works, especially in the gtr, is seriously sceptical about your description of what's happening.

I've done enough with the remote start to know that you don't just deafen the canbus. For a start the remote unlock wouldn't work. 

It seems like a really good idea, but I'm just not satisfied with the details.

Would autowatch talk to me if I called?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Rab, are you sure you know what you are talking about here?
> 
> Everyone I know who understands in detail how the canbus works, especially in the gtr, is seriously sceptical about your description of what's happening.
> 
> ...


Adam, give Chris Preston a call at Veil Tuning, he is a very experienced guy and has been involved in the development work in fitting this system to several different types of vehicles with canbus. I have been chatting to him today about fitting an Autowatch system to another non GTR car and he seems very clued up about the Ghost. His number is 07956135770


----------



## bdl99 (Jul 18, 2010)

What charles charlie said is correct. It could be a case of semantics, but he is not wrong. 

There is only so many ways the Ghost device can be working. Based on the description of not cutting wires it can only be sitting on the can bus as a node. Therefore it is not making the canbus deaf, but rather putting the ECU is a state that is nonresponsive to start request. The canbus is still active and why things like door locks etc still work and of course how the Ghost unit then takes the ECU out of the immobilized state. I can hazard a guess of how the ghost is working, but won't go into details in public. Needless to say no security system is 100%, but ghost has a couple of things going for it; It has a small market share and It is small and can be placed in many locations within the car.

Taking the second point. The security system in cars are not poorly designed, it is just when you have millions of cars with identical systems the rewards for cracking them are so much greater. It is like viruses for computers, one reason there were so many more examples for Windows computers was that it was a much bigger target.

Some of the best examples of immobilizers I have seen have not been technologically sophisticated, but rather just unique. That is the opposite force at work. 

Taking the first point of location, if one was to install the ghost system in every GTR in existence, how long before you run out of different places to install them? They need at a minimum connection to the canbus and power. 

Seems like a good product, but I wouldn't never say 100% bullet proof. Makes the rewards large enough and someone will find a way.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Adamantium said:


> Rab, are you sure you know what you are talking about here?
> 
> Everyone I know who understands in detail how the canbus works, especially in the gtr, is seriously sceptical about your description of what's happening.
> 
> ...



No Adam I don't know what I'm talking about, I sell pizza's for a living..... Lol


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Takamo said:


> No Adam I don't know what I'm talking about, I sell pizza's for a living..... Lol


Great, so I can eat at yours as well yeah?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Takamo said:


> No Adam I don't know what I'm talking about, I sell pizza's for a living..... Lol


Sorry Rab, I thought you were an installer, I didn't realise you were an electronic engineer and programmer.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

bdl99 said:


> What charles charlie said is correct. It could be a case of semantics, but he is not wrong.
> 
> There is only so many ways the Ghost device can be working. Based on the description of not cutting wires it can only be sitting on the can bus as a node. Therefore it is not making the canbus deaf, but rather putting the ECU is a state that is nonresponsive to start request. The canbus is still active and why things like door locks etc still work and of course how the Ghost unit then takes the ECU out of the immobilized state. I can hazard a guess of how the ghost is working, but won't go into details in public. Needless to say no security system is 100%, but ghost has a couple of things going for it; It has a small market share and It is small and can be placed in many locations within the car.
> 
> ...


Its not the immobilisers are easier to bypass, it's the fact that a key can easily be cloned without the Ghost stopping that being possible, also the device is tiny and can fitted literally anywhere and concealed inside a loom so a thief would have to literally strip the car down to a bare shell and possibly replace the wiring loom in order bypass the system and if they go to that extent then they deserve the car.... Lol. My apologies you are correct it doesn't completely deafen the whole can system but what I meant was any part of the can system which would allow the car to start. So yes you are rite about the locking for example.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Adamantium said:


> Sorry Rab, I thought you were an installer, I didn't realise you were an electronic engineer and programmer.


No offence taken Adam.... Lol, I'm not a programmer but I have a very good idea how electronically things work, over 30yrs of vehicle security you learn a thing or two :smokin:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

dudersvr said:


> Great, so I can eat at yours as well yeah?


Anytime my friend


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Ghost are now a sponsor!!

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/503513-welcome-ghost-immobiliser.html#post5212625


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

Had this installed a couple of weeks ago by Bromley Car Audio. Sorry Takamo but you're just too far for me. Wasn't as good a deal as but his service was pretty good. 

The unit itself I'm loving. Feel so much know secure knowing someone can't steal my car even if they have my keys. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

james_barker said:


> Had this installed a couple of weeks ago by Bromley Car Audio. Sorry Takamo but you're just too far for me. Wasn't as good a deal as but his service was pretty good.
> 
> The unit itself I'm loving. Feel so much know secure knowing someone can't steal my car even if they have my keys.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


No problem my friend main thing is it's now protected and you'll be able to sleep like a baby that's had a good dose of Calpol.... Lol


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> Ghost are now a sponsor!!
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/503513-welcome-ghost-immobiliser.html#post5212625


I've just sent a PM to Autowatch to ask them when / if this product will be Thatcham approved. Its on my latest 17 car and I really like it.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Speaking with them, apparently it is very difficult to catagorise through Thatcham as it's unlike anything else out there. I'm sure Erin will clarify tho

Mook


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

Any word on when they are adding android support app for the ghost? 

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## DuncDriver (Mar 19, 2017)

Looks really interesting, thanks for posting


----------



## IanLockwood (Jan 23, 2017)

I don't get this product - surely it would only require a slightly different setup to allow the thief to drive away for a minute before cutting the engine like other products do?

To me, it's useless. I had my Evo stolen at gunpoint 12 years ago, the Ghost would probably have got me shot because they wouldn't have been able to drive the car off. As it was, the old-school Autowatch was installed, they didn't know it was there or where the hidden switch was, so they got a minute down the road and the engine cut out. It was on the back of a police low-loader within 15 minutes.

Similarly, imagine you're in the house when a thief breaks in, demanding your car keys (you've all read the stories of machetes through the front door just for a Scooby etc. I take it?) How far are you going to get/how close will the police be by the time they've worked out your car won't start and come looking for you?

I love the idea of the anti-hijack being completely integrated with the car's controls, but unless it allows the thief to get a safe distance from me, it's pointless.

Slightly O/T, I also don't understand why insurance companies don't insist on anti-hijack as well as/instead of a tracker. But hey.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Certainly should be possible with a small firmware update. I have the old Autowatch 68hi which is tbeir original antihijack device which doesn't activate for 60 seconds after start up.

That way the car is a way away from me and mine before making itself obvious.

I'd strongly recommend Autowatch add the capability for the owner to set a delay for inputting the code. I certainly don't want some scrote coming back into my house looking for an answer as to why the car won't start.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

The Ghost system is mainly designed to stop the cars keys being cloned and the vehicles immobiliser system being bypassed using the devices that thieves use. The Ghost has valet mode which once activated will allow the vehicle to start and drive up to 37mph for a maximum of 3minutes and then the valet mode deactivates automatically so once it's switched off it won't start until the correct code is entered. It's actually on the borderline illegal to have a device which will cut the vehicle out whilst in motion as this can cause fatalities to innocent people on the road, for example if the thief was speeding away with your car and cut out through a antihijack device and he lost brakes and power steering this can be dangerous. All good systems are designed to either stop the vehicle starting at the beginning or once the vehicle has been switched off it won't start again.


----------



## Ghost Immob (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Firstly, thank you all for letting us in to support this great forum and I hope we can help out with some of the queries being raised.

Takamo has it spot on about an anti hi-jack feature. The Ghost is designed to stop stolen key and key cloning theft which is does. However, the valet mode does give you an option of letting the car being driven for a period of time.

With regards to Thatcham accreditation there has been numerous talks and meetings with them since the Ghost was very first launched in the UK. Obviously, Autowatch are very well known by Thatcham as well as the auto security market place in general. Initial talks unearthed the fact that Thatcham did not have a category to put the Ghost in and then Thatcham announced that they are ceasing accrediting aftermarket products as of 2018 so the process with them stopped.

Where does this leave us now I hear you ask. Well, a new auto security association is being set up specifically to take over where Thatcham left off and the Ghost will be first in the queue. It will take time but the Ghost will be accredited and we will obviously keep you all posted.

Regards,

Ghost Immobiliser.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

So from 2018 only factory fitted security will be accredited? Where does this leave trackers like cobra/vodaphone systems, are these classed as factory fit? 

I would love to get rid of the rip off tracker £1k to fit and £215 a year... But my insurance company insists on it


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

dudersvr said:


> Or let them get a bit further away and turn the car off
> 
> GPRS GSM GPS Tracker System Car Truck Vehicle Tracking Device Locator TK104 MA86 | eBay


I have a friend with something similar to this which is combined with a hidden isolatiing switch that cuts out the fuel pump I think. Would this not be an altogether cheaper, less complicated and effective system?

Just asking....opcorn:


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

IanLockwood said:


> I don't get this product - surely it would only require a slightly different setup to allow the thief to drive away for a minute before cutting the engine like other products do?
> 
> To me, it's useless. I had my Evo stolen at gunpoint 12 years ago, the Ghost would probably have got me shot because they wouldn't have been able to drive the car off. As it was, the old-school Autowatch was installed, they didn't know it was there or where the hidden switch was, so they got a minute down the road and the engine cut out. It was on the back of a police low-loader within 15 minutes.
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------

I've now had my Ghost taken off one GTR and put on another MY17 car. In the extreme situation that you mention I agree that it isn't ideal having them coming for the code. However, in most situations it does give me a lot of reassurance that it will be harder to steal. I have had Trackers fitted to cars and that will get them back but not necessarily in great condition. I prefer to make it harder to steal and this fits the bill.


----------



## IanLockwood (Jan 23, 2017)

Valet mode sounds close to the ideal then, although it sounds like they can keep driving as long as they want whilst the engine remains on (so about 30 miles until the fuel runs out in most GTRs...  )

I understand the public safety aspect of not cutting an engine whilst at high speed, but there are other products that do it only when the car is at 10mph or less. Not dissimilar granted, but likely to occur before the engine is switched off in most cases I would think, i.e. they won't get as far!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

IanLockwood said:


> Valet mode sounds close to the ideal then, although it sounds like they can keep driving as long as they want whilst the engine remains on (so about 30 miles until the fuel runs out in most GTRs...  )
> 
> I understand the public safety aspect of not cutting an engine whilst at high speed, but there are other products that do it only when the car is at 10mph or less. Not dissimilar granted, but likely to occur before the engine is switched off in most cases I would think, i.e. they won't get as far!


Other products don't stop your keys being cloned and other products either have keyfobs, tags or hidden buttons or work on gps/GSM but the Ghost doesn't require any of these because when installed we program the cars existing buttons to become your upto 6 digit code and until the sequence which you the user would have chosen is entered the vehicle is not going anywhere unless it's physically picked up or dragged away.... It's not being driven away.


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

Does this activate every time the engine is turned off/doors locked or is there a means of actively disabling it when required?

Am thinking of scenario of the car going in for service/other work and needs to be driven around the workshop and test driven for a reasonable distance. You wouldn't want to handover your PIN code and valet mode might not be ideal either.

David


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Tinyflier said:


> Does this activate every time the engine is turned off/doors locked or is there a means of actively disabling it when required?
> 
> Am thinking of scenario of the car going in for service/other work and needs to be driven around the workshop and test driven for a reasonable distance. You wouldn't want to handover your PIN code and valet mode might not be ideal either.
> 
> David


Yes it's got valet mode which disables the system, if the vehicle is driven upto 37mph continuous driving for 3mins which the service centre shouldn't be doing then it'll come out of valet mode and won't restart once switched off until you enter the correct code. This is also another good feature which will tell you if your car is being abused by the service centre.


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

Takamo said:


> Yes it's got valet mode which disables the system, if the vehicle is driven upto 37mph continuous driving for 3mins which the service centre shouldn't be doing then it'll come out of valet mode and won't restart once switched off until you enter the correct code. This is also another good feature which will tell you if your car is being abused by the service centre.


Valet mode disables the system completely or enables the restricted (37mph/3min) use?

If it disables it completely I assume you use the PIN code to re-enable at your own convenience?

David


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Tinyflier said:


> Valet mode disables the system completely or enables the restricted (37mph/3min) use?
> 
> If it disables it completely I assume you use the PIN code to re-enable at your own convenience?
> 
> David



Valet mode enables the system to operate without entering the code each time it's switched on or off, but it'll only stay in valet mode as long as the driver doesn't exceed 37mph for 3mins of driving. If your still not clear then give me a call 07973733441


----------



## xcapade (Jul 30, 2017)

*@takamo*

Takamo, you still install the Ghost system to GTR35's ? could you please pm me the price, the time taken to install and your availability? thank you so much.

PS: sorry for bumping up an old post.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

xcapade said:


> Takamo, you still install the Ghost system to GTR35's ? could you please pm me the price, the time taken to install and your availability? thank you so much.
> 
> PS: sorry for bumping up an old post.


Give me a call 07973733441 can't pm you


----------



## Smileygtr (Apr 8, 2017)

Sounds a good bit of kit? price for this?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

now has iphone smart tagging, will we have android tagging too soon?

I've emailed them to find out!

https://autowatch.co.uk/products/autowatch-immobiliser-systems/68-ghost-product



> In order to make extreme security also be hassle free, we have created an iPhone application that connects to your car and allows you to get in and drive without having to enter the PIN code. This iPhone pairing allows a single, authorised, connection with a secret pairing code that is unique to every Ghost and communication between the Ghost and the iPhone is encrypted. All you have to do is pair your iPhone with your Ghost, leave the Autowatch Ghost application running in the background with Bluetooth enabled and you can drive conveniently and securely.
> 
> 
> All Autowatch Ghost systems sold from August 2016 are compatible and the application can be downloaded from the App Store now for the low price of £9.99. See below for details on compatible devices.


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

I called them recently to ask about android support. They said it wasn't on their roadmap. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Personally I'm not keen on the iPhone control of the ghost because if they break into your house and nick the keys they more than likely will take any other valuables to e.g your phone which defeats the objective of the ghosts protection. We don't recommend that method to our customers. The code method is literally bullet proof


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

If they break In to your house to take the keys that***8217;s normally all they are there for, if they do it whilst you are out you will have your phone on you........ unless you are old and leave you MOBILE phone at home and off all the time, in which case you probably wouldn***8217;t have his installed. 

If you are in the house when they rob your keys the phone is normally by your bed surely? And like I say, they***8217;re only there for the car.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Stealth69 said:


> If they break In to your house to take the keys that***8217;s normally all they are there for, if they do it whilst you are out you will have your phone on you........ unless you are old and leave you MOBILE phone at home and off all the time, in which case you probably wouldn***8217;t have his installed.
> 
> If you are in the house when they rob your keys the phone is normally by your bed surely? And like I say, they***8217;re only there for the car.



Yes you are partly rite but IF they did take the keys and the then it's game over, also imagine you had them stolen a different location for example from your locker in the gym or work place then once again it's game over. The ghost is a great bit of kit and does what it says on the tin but if you get too lazy well then yourl be partly to blame if doesn't protect your car from being stolen.


----------



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

Il take one of these , if you have any left?


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Takamo said:


> Yes you are partly rite but IF they did take the keys and the then it's game over, also imagine you had them stolen a different location for example from your locker in the gym or work place then once again it's game over. The ghost is a great bit of kit and does what it says on the tin but if you get too lazy well then yourl be partly to blame if doesn't protect your car from being stolen.


Takamo, Is there any update on whether Autowatch have the insurers on board yet ? My insurance isn't due for renewal until Jan but Hastings wouldn't give any discount after it was installed. I really like the product and the auto locking of the doors is a bonus as well. Ian


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Ian I have spoken to Autowatch regarding this issue and they have said that it won't be Thatcham approved because it doesn't conform to their requirements because a Thatcham approved immobiliser system needs to have a minimum of two 120mm circuit cuts and the ghost doesn't cut any circuits by cuts but rather by blocking and shutting circuits down which silly as it sounds it's not the same. But they did say that are still trying to do something which hopefully might convince them in the future if anything changes I'll let you know Ian


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

Takamo said:


> Hi Ian I have spoken to Autowatch regarding this issue and they have said that it won't be Thatcham approved because it doesn't conform to their requirements because a Thatcham approved immobiliser system needs to have a minimum of two 120mm circuit cuts and the ghost doesn't cut any circuits by cuts but rather by blocking and shutting circuits down which silly as it sounds it's not the same. But they did say that are still trying to do something which hopefully might convince them in the future if anything changes I'll let you know Ian


Don't understand the fixation with Thatcham apart from it maybe lowering insurance by a couple of quid. The most important thing is that they can't take my car - which the ghost archives perfectly. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

james_barker said:


> Don't understand the fixation with Thatcham apart from it maybe lowering insurance by a couple of quid. The most important thing is that they can't take my car - which the ghost archives perfectly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I totally agree with you, Thatcham are still in the eighties with there thoughts the plebs, but unfortunately until insurance tell Thatcham to pee off and look into the products themselves it's thatchams monopoly. As you know there is nothing on the market which protects your car like the ghost but unfortunately it's upto the insurance company's to approve it.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Well that will never happen, why would they acknowledge something that makes the car 98% un-stealable? that's just going to dent the profit the robbing ***** make


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

I was pleasantly surprised that Ghost auto locks the car as soon as you drive off.

Such an easy system to use and the peace of mind for such a small outlay is great.

David


----------



## WarrenA (Jun 2, 2016)

How does the ghost compare with Clifford Blackjack? With the Clifford it arms once the door is opened ie if someone pulls you out of the car 
Is it as hard to bypass like the Ghost?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Isn***8217;t blackjax just a keyfob you carry, it***8217;s like the tracker card?! If so it***8217;s no better than just having the car key, sure it will stop you getting car jacked but if someone is in the house robbing your keys chances are they will take the fob as wel

The ghost is like 2FA for your car so to start the car it***8217;s ***8220;something you have***8221; and ***8220;something you know***8221; any potential car thief Will literally have to beat the key sequence out of you even if they have your keys to get it started.


----------



## WarrenA (Jun 2, 2016)

No Blackjax is a switch to enter a code like Ghost 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Stealth69 said:


> any potential car thief Will literally have to beat the key sequence out of you even if they have your keys to get it started.


And who would just give it up? and who would go down fighting?.........


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Chronos said:


> And who would just give it up? and who would go down fighting?.........


what you mean whilst you're asleep and the scumbag is in your house? don't think you have a choice in the matter really lets be honest in much the same way they get hold of your car keys!

It's irrelevant anyway, the G5 version of Blackjax uses a pin code..


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Stealth69 said:


> what you mean whilst you're asleep and the scumbag is in your house? don't think you have a choice in the matter really lets be honest in much the same way they get hold of your car keys!


You wake and hear a noise, and said burglar is coming up the stairs, as they can't start the ghost secured R35, what do you do as the door opens? fight to the death, or hand the button combo over?.....


----------



## WarrenA (Jun 2, 2016)

Not helping my question of Ghost vs Blackjax lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Chronos said:


> You wake and hear a noise, and said burglar is coming up the stairs, as they can't start the ghost secured R35, what do you do as the door opens? fight to the death, or hand the button combo over?.....


Tell the GF that the guy has come to steal her GHD's and chocolate supplies and then watch her gouge his eyes out and throw him out of the window!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

The main point you guys are missing is 1. It's completely invisible to the thieves meaning it has no fobs, tags, hidden or visible aftermarket buttons or switches. 2.it stops any hacking of the ecu and key cloning which is the biggest way of high end cars. As a vehicle security specialist with over 30yrs of experience with all sorts of security products the ghost system beats anything on the market today hands down.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Is it not a chip that's added into the loom though? So if they found the chip, it can be deactivated.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

simGTR said:


> Is it not a chip that's added into the loom though? So if they found the chip, it can be deactivated.


It is a very small (tiny) circuit board which is sealed and is water/heatproof so it can be literally installed anywhere in the vehicle and once installed it's disguised and inserted into the vehicle loom and reloomed so it looks like the factory loom which makes it almost impossible to locate unlike alarms, immobilisers, trackers or any antihijack devices where they are a physical box that can be found fairly easily. Every security device has to have something installed into the vehicle otherwise how would it work. You would to have to literally strip the whole loom down on the vehicle in order to locate it and that's if you know what it looks like, or replace the cars whole inside and engine loom because like I said it can be fitted absolutely anywhere in the vehicle that's another beauty about it.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Stealth69 said:


> what you mean whilst you're asleep and the scumbag is in your house? don't think you have a choice in the matter really lets be honest in much the same way they get hold of your car keys!
> 
> It's irrelevant anyway, the G5 version of Blackjax uses a pin code..


Follow the button/keypad wiring and guess what it'll lead you to the unit which you can bypass in seconds if you are a car thief. The ghost system uses the cars original/factory buttons which are programmed to a code of your choice. And it has valet mode so if you leave it in valet mode then it will allow the vehicle to start and drive away and once it goes over 15mph - 37mph it'll come out of valet mode and once it's switched off it won't start until the unique code is entered. The speed of 15-37 can be selected on installation.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Takamo said:


> simGTR said:
> 
> 
> > Is it not a chip that's added into the loom though? So if they found the chip, it can be deactivated.
> ...


Being devils advocate.

Firstly, If they did find it, it could be defeated.

Secondly, if you had a problem with it and it was installed years ago, maybe by another installer. Could you find it?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Is there a way to de-activate it for any period of time? if you had to leave the car at a tuner for work, leave it at a tyre place, leave it for a service etc you're going to have to tell all these people your magical code......


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

simGTR said:


> Being devils advocate.
> 
> Firstly, If they did find it, it could be defeated.
> 
> Secondly, if you had a problem with it and it was installed years ago, maybe by another installer. Could you find it?


Yes IF they found then it then yes of course it can be removed but IF is a very big word, if your that scared don't own a car full stop and walk every but even then your house might get burgled so even better stay at home with a loaded Ak47...lol we are talking about reality anything is possible but as far as what is available on the market in the way of vehicle protection then the ghost wins hands down. And as for your second question, firstly the ghost comes with Override code which is on a credit card sized card and needs to be scratched off to reveal the code which by following the instructions can Override the system in an emergency but you must also know the original code which you would have selected in order to do this.... Capeesh


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Stealth69 said:


> Is there a way to de-activate it for any period of time? if you had to leave the car at a tuner for work, leave it at a tyre place, leave it for a service etc you're going to have to tell all these people your magical code......


Yes it has a valet/service mode feature so you can deactivate the system and notify the garage that they must not drive it over 37mph for a duration of 3mins continously or it will come out of valet mode and will will require the code to be re-entered before it will start again. So the answer is no you don't need to give the code unless you want to. And even if you did give it out you change the code as many times as you want by first entering the existing code and following the instructions on the card and re-entering a new code of your choice which takes minutes to do.


----------



## agaman (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi just bought my first r35 2009 and it has a tracker horizon, looking through the post I like the sound of the auto ghost is this something you would do mobile I live in Lancashire, I’ve been told by tracker that I have to update to a new unit so don’t know what to do for the best would like your advice if possible.


----------



## DuncDriver (Mar 19, 2017)

Sounds like an interesting product.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

agaman said:


> Hi just bought my first r35 2009 and it has a tracker horizon, looking through the post I like the sound of the auto ghost is this something you would do mobile I live in Lancashire, I’ve been told by tracker that I have to update to a new unit so don’t know what to do for the best would like your advice if possible.


Call me on 07973733441


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

DuncDriver said:


> Sounds like an interesting product.


Best thing since the gtr.. Lol best moneybags you'll ever spend


----------



## agaman (Jul 5, 2017)

Takamo said:


> Call me on 07973733441


I will bell you tomorrow cheers deffo sounds a good product


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Prob the only alternative is Clifford Blackjax


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

dudersvr said:


> Prob the only alternative is Clifford Blackjax


No alternative mate it's like comparing a gtr to a push bike


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

agaman said:


> I will bell you tomorrow cheers deffo sounds a good product


Cheers


----------



## agaman (Jul 5, 2017)

Absolutely buzzing that I had rabs and his son upgrade the tracker and install the auto watch ghost, these guys are a credit to their profession, we couldnt of meet two nicer people again massive thanks for sorting out so promptly and efficiently and luv the new lights nice touch


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

agaman said:


> Absolutely buzzing that I had rabs and his son upgrade the tracker and install the auto watch ghost, these guys are a credit to their profession, we couldnt of meet two nicer people again massive thanks for sorting out so promptly and efficiently and luv the new lights nice touch


Thank you Steve for your kind words and great hospitality, glad to have been a service to to you and your great family. Enjoy the beast and be safe my friend.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

I think having ghost and a tracker with key card makes the car very secure, because if they get the keys, they still cant start it, and if they lift it/drag the car even tho its unlocked, with the key card being still being secure separate to the keys, this will then alert the tracker company, that its being moved with the keys but without the keycard, aka like a hijack situation, so that also alerts you and protects the car.

you see without ghost they can still start the car even without the keycard, they can drive off and the tracker company will alert you, being tracked and police alerted but its already down the road! BUT as said, partnering with ghost the car can't be started to begin with.. sounds good to me!

My r35 is getting ghost before next year hopefully, just got a few other car purchases to get 1st.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Chronos said:


> I think having ghost and a tracker with key card makes the car very secure, because if they get the keys, they still cant start it, and if they lift it/drag the car even tho its unlocked, with the key card being still being secure separate to the keys, this will then alert the tracker company, that its being moved with the keys but without the keycard, aka like a hijack situation, so that also alerts you and protects the car.
> 
> you see without ghost they can still start the car even without the keycard, they can drive off and the tracker company will alert you, being tracked and police alerted but its already down the road! BUT as said, partnering with ghost the car can't be started to begin with.. sounds good to me!
> 
> My r35 is getting ghost before next year hopefully, just got a few other car purchases to get 1st.


A ghost system and any decent tracker is the perfect security for any gtr. 07973733441


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Takamo said:


> A ghost system and any decent tracker is the perfect security for any gtr. 07973733441


I see car security as depending on what you're trying to prevent. My parents car (just a new BMW at the time) got taken for a joyride by a drunk family friend who took the keys from a pocket without consent. Disklok etc will work great there, but with an armed thief, that's not what you want on your car...


I think the best thing is to hand the keys to someone and then use the alarm to lock the thiefs in the car while Ghost takes care of the car not being able to start. That way the car is where you can see it, the thieves can't come back to you and you can call the police. Has anyone implemented something like this? Ghost is great at preventing the car from moving but it won't stop the thief coming back for an answer...


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Blade1 said:


> I see car security as depending on what you're trying to prevent. My parents car (just a new BMW at the time) got taken for a joyride by a drunk family friend who took the keys from a pocket without consent. Disklok etc will work great there, but with an armed thief, that's not what you want on your car...
> 
> 
> I think the best thing is to hand the keys to someone and then use the alarm to lock the thiefs in the car while Ghost takes care of the car not being able to start. That way the car is where you can see it, the thieves can't come back to you and you can call the police. Has anyone implemented something like this? Ghost is great at preventing the car from moving but it won't stop the thief coming back for an answer...


Firstly an alarm can't lock a thief in the car especially if you give him the keys because he'll have your fob and secondly even if you don't give him the fob 99.9% of alarms get disarmed on the ignition signal. The ghost system has service/valet mode which if activated when you leave the car will allow the car to start and drive, without entering the unique code, once it reaches 15mph or over for a duration of 3mins it'll automatically come out of service mode and once switched off won't start until the unique code is entered. That's why I would advise both devices ghost and tracker as these will cover literally every possibility.


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Takamo said:


> Firstly an alarm can't lock a thief in the car especially if you give him the keys because he'll have your fob and secondly even if you don't give him the fob 99.9% of alarms get disarmed on the ignition signal. The ghost system has service/valet mode which if activated when you leave the car will allow the car to start and drive, without entering the unique code, once it reaches 15mph or over for a duration of 3mins it'll automatically come out of service mode and once switched off won't start until the unique code is entered. That's why I would advise both devices ghost and tracker as these will cover literally every possibility.


Yeah that makes sense. Well newer alarms do have phone apps but they probably don't supercede the keyfobs, unless customised with some sort of programing. Just thinking out loud. When you say "out of service mode" that is presumably meaing the car can then be driven fully at any speed? 

Reframing the question, what's the best way to handover the keys to the thief, the thief can get in the car, but do no damage? The problem with the car going at even 15mph is it can still be shunted into something, and psychologically, if you cannot see the car, you've lost it feels. Hence I think the best way is to lock the thief in the car, if at all possible.

Correct me if I'm wrong too but the car will not get an ignition signal if an ADR tag is missing? From a product that has that feature (I see Ghost has a version with this).


Just thinking out loud mate, I'm not an expert but of course, car security is a priority with this sort of car.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Blade1 said:


> Yeah that makes sense. Well newer alarms do have phone apps but they probably don't supercede the keyfobs, unless customised with some sort of programing. Just thinking out loud. When you say "out of service mode" that is presumably meaing the car can then be driven fully at any speed?
> 
> Reframing the question, what's the best way to handover the keys to the thief, the thief can get in the car, but do no damage? The problem with the car going at even 15mph is it can still be shunted into something, and psychologically, if you cannot see the car, you've lost it feels. Hence I think the best way is to lock the thief in the car, if at all possible.
> 
> ...


Hand a fake key over and dial 999.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Blade1 said:


> Yeah that makes sense. Well newer alarms do have phone apps but they probably don't supercede the keyfobs, unless customised with some sort of programing. Just thinking out loud. When you say "out of service mode" that is presumably meaing the car can then be driven fully at any speed?
> 
> Reframing the question, what's the best way to handover the keys to the thief, the thief can get in the car, but do no damage? The problem with the car going at even 15mph is it can still be shunted into something, and psychologically, if you cannot see the car, you've lost it feels. Hence I think the best way is to lock the thief in the car, if at all possible.
> 
> ...


Out of service mode means once the car is switched off then it won't start until the unique code is entered, we also recommend that you have a tracking device so once switched off it'll give you some time to locate it via the tracking system. also on other vehicles like BMW, Audi and some other makes the ghost can also do anti hijack system which allow the vehicle to drive off but then cut off once it comes down to 15mph.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Takamo said:


> BMW, Audi and some other makes the ghost can also do anti hijack system which allow the vehicle to drive off but then cut off once it comes down to 15mph.


R35's got this function?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Chronos said:


> R35's got this function?


Unfortunately not yet because of the can system on the gtr is very simple and only allows certain functions.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Blade1 said:


> Hence I think the best way is to lock the thief in the car, if at all possible.


You know windows are made of glass right? A trapped thief will kick your windscreen out in about 20 seconds.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> You know windows are made of glass right? A trapped thief will kick your windscreen out in about 20 seconds.


I doubt you will kick the screen out at all, in fact id have money on it, far easier to break a side window but only if you have something heavy to hit it with as you will struggle to get a decent swing from inside the car.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

dudersvr said:


> I doubt you will kick the screen out at all, in fact id have money on it, far easier to break a side window but only if you have something heavy to hit it with as you will struggle to get a decent swing from inside the car.


Put the ignition on and it'll Override the deadlock system on every car, then nicely open the door and put two fingers up to the coward standing shaking behind the curtains looking out... Lol


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Takamo.

which interior buttons can the Ghost read? All dashboard items, or just those that interact with the CANBUS?


----------



## Intrepid_JB (Jun 12, 2016)

*AutoGhost and Mirrors*

Hi,

Anyone know if Autoghost got folding mirrors functionality implemented (even if it meant more wiring?)

many thanks,


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Intrepid_JB said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone know if Autoghost got folding mirrors functionality implemented (even if it meant more wiring?)
> 
> many thanks,


Depending on which vehicle you are talking about, on a gtr No but on some Bm's yes for example.


----------

